# Are ES motor mount inserts legal in stock class?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

I am installing new motor mounts in my car anyway, and I was wondering if I could use the Urethane mount inserts from energy suspension and still be legal in stock class. I know that you can't use urethane bushings in the suspension, but I haven't heard about the motor mounts.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

No, you can't use ES mounts in Stock or in STS (which stinks). It is ridiculous to me that a $30 set of mounts, move you all the way to Street Prepared, but there's not much we can do about it.  I bought the mounts, too, and could probably put them in without anyone ever knowing the difference (and a lot of people do), but I don't wanna cheat. In STS most people don't even care if you do run them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

Will the motor mount bushings make noise like urethane bushings in the suspension? Are the ES transmission bushings legal in stock class?


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

The bushings will cause more vibration in the drivetrain, but I don't think they squeak. The transmission mount is considered the same as the motor mounts, I think, but not the shifter bushing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

I meant the shifter bushings.


----------

